# Iron Filling Removal with Iron Cut (Video + Pictures)



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

*Iron Filling Removal with Iron X (Video + Pictures)*

Hi,

A friend of mine called me some time ago, saying that his bumpers where getting a bit rusty, which was a bit awkward as they are made of plastic :thumb:

Beforehand I had promised him to correct the paint and now it was filled with iron fillings from the snow ploughs during the winter months, so I had to remove the metal particles somehow. I've used acidic decontamination systems before, but as I actually like automotive paints I have been looking for something safer.

In most cases, claying will remove the filling itself but I wont remove the area which has been coloured by the iron particle.

So I did a small video and shot a few pictures of Iron X in use. Remember to watch the whole thing.

Video is here:






Pictures:

After a thorough wash










































Using CarPro's Iron X:


















































































After the iron filling removal with Iron X


























Just a few after the Paintwork Correction:


































I may do a full writeup some day.. 

Kind Regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Good skills


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Nice, interesting.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

How's the smell


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Aeroandy said:


> How's the smell


Not the best, but I don't mind as it works great.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive seen this product a few weeks ago and am wondering...does this repace the claying process? Obviously i realise it wouldnt remove sap but i find my prewash does a good job on the Honey Dew i get on the car this time of year.
Thanks, Phil


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Ive seen this product a few weeks ago and am wondering...does this repace the claying process? Obviously i realise it wouldnt remove sap but i find my prewash does a good job on the Honey Dew i get on the car this time of year.
> Thanks, Phil


I think your supposed to clay after, I leave that up to the car being worked on.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> Ive seen this product a few weeks ago and am wondering...does this repace the claying process? Obviously i realise it wouldnt remove sap but i find my prewash does a good job on the Honey Dew i get on the car this time of year.
> Thanks, Phil


I would always clay. The surface felt quite clean after the application, but the clay was still showing that a few contaminants were left behind.

Kind regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is very impressive. :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Great results. I now wonder if my dark blue car has such contamination too.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

what i want to know is what where people using before iron cut came out?


----------



## riP (Aug 17, 2009)

what is the layer of wax. do i have to renew it?


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

liamsxa said:


> what i want to know is what where people using before iron cut came out?


Clay or, for below the surface, I suspect most people used nothing at all.

Paint decon systems have been around for quite some time, no idea how common they have been over here in the trade but I know on Autopia Valugard have been mentioned for years.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i have a few orange marks on my paint, i wonder if this is similar, shame i cant zoom in on those pics,


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pictures and little vid :thumb:, shows exactly how it works.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I tried mine today, it works very well.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Ive seen the iron cut being used on my own detail that was done,i was very impressed with this product,the car was clayed first and the metal fillings were all over the car as its white you could see them all,once sprayed on it starts to go a differant colour by dissolving the metal and then a quick wipe off after a few minutes,we sprayed onto a panel that looked clear of the metal fillings and then you could see the iron cut starting to run and change colour,only downside is the smell,very good product.


----------

